

Cameras Catch Mystery Break-In at Whistleblower's Law Firm - stfu
http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/07/07/cameras_catch_mystery_break_in_at_whistleblowers_law_firm

======
nedwin
This site has one of the most obnoxious popup / "paywall" type systems I've
seen in a while.

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
I know. I did scroll the page to see enough text to know it's a FOX news clip
and that led me to this youtube link...

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6cCFn7ePRs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6cCFn7ePRs)

Enjoy!

